# REW -> Impulse file -> foobar convolver



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I think that this can be done, but I just want to be sure.

Can REW produce an impulse response file that contains room corrections that can be fed directly into the foobar convolver?

Magical if it does....:bigsmile:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you need to set up the filters you want to apply and then export the filters impulse response as a WAV file to use in the convolver (option is in the File menu).


----------



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Excellent!

Someone's suggested that I need to take a separate measurement for each speaker - that seems unintuitive to me, since I dont listen with only one speaker and sure, the phases may cancel each other out, but that stereo for you.

Would you suggest taking the measurement with one or both speakers?


----------



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

oh!...
Can this really be happening..
I use Benchmark Dac directly connected to power amp.
Foobar is the software I am currently using.

If there is a fix to a room imperfect response that can be apllied directly to foobar.
it's going to SUPERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

> Excellent!
> 
> Someone's suggested that I need to take a separate measurement for each speaker - that seems unintuitive to me, since I dont listen with only one speaker and sure, the phases may cancel each other out, but that stereo for you.
> 
> Would you suggest taking the measurement with one or both speakers?


The reasons for equalizing each speaker separately are:

Your speakers might not be precisely matched, equalization can improve that somewhat.
The sound from each speaker is arriving at the listener position by way of a different path, and therefore each speaker's sound is affected differently by your room, and should be corrected separately.

Your first statement is correct, however, so if the pre-EQ measurements from the two speakers are drastically different, you probably will not have good sound with or without equalization. Try different positions for the speakers and the listener position to get the best possible sound and imaging and match between the speakers before equalizing, then you have the best chance of the EQ process giving you results you will be happy with. Hint: I like to focus on placing the speakers to get the best, most realistic possible imaging before equalizing, the reason being: if you have good imaging, you know your frequency response and matching between speakers are already pretty good.

[In the long run you will get better results by looking at your acoustics and room treatment options before equalizing. The Home Audio Acoustics forum has tons of good information to help you with this.]


----------

